# Fischerprüfung Brandenburg



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Brandenburg einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Nützliche Links:


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Auf der Seite https://fischereischeintest.brandenburg.de/  gibt es Infos und die Prüfungsfragen.

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## Pitiplatsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Moin.
Unter http://www.angeln-und-jagen.de/fischerpruefung-online.php kann man auch einmal die Woche eine Prüfung als Übung ablegen.
Gilt auch für andere Bundelländer.
Hilft echt weiter und bereitet gut vor, also viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Hussi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Eigenhändig Gelöscht: Ich verlasse das Board…


----------



## sven-cottbus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

|wavey:Möchte noch jemand etwas zur Fischereischeinprüfung im Land Brandenburg wissen??
Dann schreibt mir einfach. Habe auch noch mein Übungsbuch inkl. CD-Rom. Lohnt sich wirklich. Danach kann man prima lernen und hat einen besseren erfolg die Prüfung zu bestehen.

Gruß Sven.


----------



## Greatfishhunter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ich bin jetzt 14 Jahre alt und möchte auf Raubfisch angeln. Mein Angelvereinvorsitzender hat gesagt ich müsse mir nur einen Fischereichein kaufen um auf Raubfisch zu angeln, doch mein Freund hat gesagt ich müsse auch eine Prüfung machen. Was stimmt nu?#c#c#c|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Greatfishhunter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

hat sich übrigens schon erledigt. Aber trotzdem danke:vik:


----------



## Schlugguff

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte auch Ende April die Prüfung ablegen und wollte mal wissen, ob der 70-Seiten Fragenpool http://www.mluv.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/2331/f_fragen.pdf ALLE Fragen enthält?
Oder ob das nur ne Auswahl ist. Oder gehört für die Prüfung deutlich mehr dazu, als die 70 Seiten zu können???


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Schlugguff schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich wollte auch Ende April die Prüfung ablegen und wollte mal wissen, ob der 70-Seiten Fragenpool http://www.mluv.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/2331/f_fragen.pdf ALLE Fragen enthält?
> Oder ob das nur ne Auswahl ist. Oder gehört für die Prüfung deutlich mehr dazu, als die 70 Seiten zu können???



soweit ich weiß,sind das alle möglichen Fragen!aus denen dann die Prüfungsfragen ausgewählt werden!müßten dann ca.1200 Fragen sein?(aber echt leicht)!

Koalabaer


----------



## ronaldo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

hallo! gibt noch eine seite wo man die 60 fragen beantworten kann. zum üben. gruss ronaldo.service.*brandenburg*.de/lis/detail.php/117097


----------



## speedyx17

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Unter http://www.trollynet.de gibt es kostenlos Software zum Lernen und Vorbereiten für die Prüfung. Ist aktuell (gilt ab 2009) und einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## Amstaff

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

hi,

wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiß, ob man in oranienburg auch einen fischereischein machn kann.

wann wäre auch interessant und wie ich mich da anmelde ect.

gibts auch irgendwo die fragen für brandenburg 2010??

mfg


----------



## rigo1408

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

die Fragen sind immer gleich egal ob 2009 oder 2010 werden dann einfach welche zusammen gestellt die dann von euch beantwortet werden müssen.http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angelkunde...pruefungsfragen_fischereipruefung_brandenburg
Wünsche dir viel Glück und Erfolg hab auch grad einen kumpel der fleissig lernt .Gruss Mike|wavey:


----------



## Amstaff

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

dank dir,...sagma wo sind da denn eigentlich die antworten???


mfg


----------



## rigo1408

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hab dir eine Pn geschickt:q:q


----------



## t3hpeti

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

hey

@rigo1408: wenn du die antworten hast, hätte ich auch gerne eine PM


----------



## IceTiger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hi leute,
interessiere mich auch sehr für die oben genannten antworten. Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ich die auch kriegen könnte#6

mfg IceTiger


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



ronaldo schrieb:


> hallo! gibt noch eine seite wo man die 60 fragen beantworten kann. zum üben. gruss ronaldo.service.*brandenburg*.de/lis/detail.php/117097





http://www.mugv.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/2331/f_fragen.pdf

Die Antwort A ist immer die richtige Antwort. Viel Spass beim üben. 

Und hier >>>> KLICK <<<< haste noch nen Onlinetest mit allen 5 Bereichen.


----------



## matzek

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Richtig!!#6

Den hab ich einen Winter lang genutzt, bis irgendwann fast alle Fragen durchgemixt worden. Zur Prüfung angemeldet habe ich mich nachdem ich mehrere Tage (zur Not 2xtägl.) den Onlinetest bestanden habe.
Schein habe ich, besser gehts nicht.


----------



## stephan148

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

ich fang jetzt auch so langsam an. Sieht aber echt nicht schwer aus und ich hab noch viel zeit übern winter..

gute software!!!!!!!! kann ich nur empfehlen damit zu lernen. Hatte beim erstenmal 78 % - bestanden.


----------



## Konrad-BRB

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Die Links für die pdf-Datei der Prüfungsfragen für Brandenburg scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Hat jemand eine andere Quelle oder die pdf-Datei selbst?

Grüße.


----------



## Tommes63

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Online Test geht aber noch, so hab ich dieses Jahr für die Prüfung gelernt. Hab aber noch die Fragen als PDF auf´m Rechner. Schick mal PN mit Deiner Mailadresse dann kannst du sie haben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Konrad-BRB schrieb:


> Die Links für die pdf-Datei der Prüfungsfragen für Brandenburg scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Hat jemand eine andere Quelle oder die pdf-Datei selbst?
> 
> Grüße.




Jo hab ich.... Klick mal >>>HIER<<<


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Konrad-BRB

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Die pdf würde mir gestern schon zur Verfügung gestellt, aber trotzdem Danke.



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Online Test geht aber noch, so hab ich dieses Jahr für die Prüfung gelernt.
> Gruß Thomas


 
Ja, aber der Test scheint nicht alle Fragen zu enthalten, da sie sich ziemlich oft wiederholen?!


----------



## Tommes63

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ja, wurde mir beim Anmelden zur Prüfung auch gesagt. "Wir verwenden nicht alle Fragen aus dem Fragenpool. Lernen sie mit dem Onlinetest dann reicht das."
Ob´s dann bei Euch auch so abläuft is ne andere Sache.

Gruß Thomas

Edit, Der Fragenpool von Toxe is das was ich auch hab.


----------



## stephan148

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

hab am samstag prüfung in potsdam!!!
Lerne gerade wie hölle.Habs aber schon gut drauf


----------



## familie-fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Na dann Daumen drück.
Hatte vor 2 Wochen in Berlin Prüfung und fand es wirklich leicht.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## stephan148

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

So leute hatte heute meine prüfung und habe sie fehlerfrei bestanden. Bin gerade überglücklich und kann es kaum erwarten die spinnrute zu schwingen :vik:

das programm was hier zuvor gepostet wurde hat mir riesig geholfen. DANKE!!!!

hier nochmal das zitat mit link 





speedyx17 schrieb:


> Unter http://www.trollynet.de gibt es kostenlos Software zum Lernen und Vorbereiten für die Prüfung. Ist aktuell (gilt ab 2009) und einfach zu bedienen.




das kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Tauwurmbader

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

DANKE für die Links von Euch, ich fange mein Schein am Freitag an.
In Brandenburg werde ich ihn machen. Naja schauen wir mal.

Dirk


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Kann bitte jemand folgendes bestätigen:

1. Fischerprüfung Brandenburg besteht nur aus theoretischem Teil, man muss keine Fische anhand von Bildern o.ä. identifizieren und keine Geräte aufbauen.

2. Hauptwohnsitz Berlin -> Prüfung Brandenburg -> Prüfungszeugnis Brandenburg -> Bürgeramt/Rathaus Berlin -> Fischereischein Berlin -> in allen Bundesländern gültig

Danke & Gruß
Anglero


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

@ Angelero, soweit richtig. Nur Punkt 2. wäre ...

::::: 2. Hauptwohnsitz Berlin -> Prüfung Brandenburg -> Prüfungszeugnis Brandenburg -> *Fischereiamt Berlin*
Havelchaussee 149/151
14055 Berlin>>> -> Fischereischein Berlin -> in allen Bundesländern gültig


Perfekt ! ! !

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Danke! Ihr Berliner habt es richtig gut. Werde meinen berliner Freunden diese "Geschenk" mal schmackhaft machen.


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Anglero schrieb:


> Ihr Berliner habt es richtig gut.




Meinst DU ??? Ick sage nur, Nachtangelverbot .... Kunstköderverbot in der Schonzeit des Hecht/Zander´s ... Also Kunstköder auf Barsch im Arxxx.... Naja und so weiter .... SOOOOO gut haben wir dat wirklich nich hier in BLN... Gut das ick Grenze BRB wohne und damit so einiges an Auflagen mit nem Lächeln abhandeln kann.....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ich meinte ja auch nur die relativ leichte Prüfung in BB und die Anerkennung in Berlin. 

Aber mit BB habt Ihr wirklich ein tolles Revier vor der Nase, und da kann man doch mit ein zwei Gewässerkarten in so ziemlich allen Seen fischen.


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Anglero schrieb:


> relativ leichte Prüfung in BB und die Anerkennung in Berlin.




Naja es ist nicht leichter aber auch nicht schwerer als in BLN...Das einzige was als Unterscheidung da is (zur Bewertung)  ist der Zwang (BLN) zum Vorbereitungskurs. Dieser ist in BRB keine Pflicht. Spart Geld und Zeit. Ist aber sicher auch kein Freibrief. Wer nicht selbst nen bisschen lernt ist auch in BRB am Arxxx.... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Tauwurmbader

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Petri Heil,#h
jetzt darf auch ich den Hecht, Zander und co. beangeln.
Als Berliner habe ich mein Schein im Nachbarland Brandenburg gemacht. Abholen werde ich ihn am Donnerstag. höhö#a

Danke an alle GEMELDETEN USER'N.

Dirk aus der Hauptstadt|wavey:


----------



## stephan148

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

na herzlichen glückwunsch und viel spaß...


----------



## MagicBerlin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ich möchte ja jetzt niemanden zu nahe treten, aber meine 30 Zwangsstunden vor 4-5 Jahren in Berlin an 2 oder 3 Wochenenden waren schon hardcore! #c

Nicht nur vom Inhalt, sondern von der Präsentation her. Habe noch nie so eine altbackene, langweilige Schulung erlebt. Abgehalten von einer Rentnergarde mit Vereinsmief, die leider nun rein gar nichts mit dem modernen Angeln in Verbindung gebracht hat.

Ich und einige andere haben es auch nur ausgehalten, weil sie unbedingt den Schein haben wollten. 
Mit solchen Veranstaltungen bekommt man in Zukunft garantiert keine neuen ausgebildete und verantwortliche Angler in den Verband oder legal ans Wasser 
Von der Jugend ganz zu schweigen.... 

Um es nochmals klar zu stellen: Ich bin nicht gegen die 30 Stunden Schulung. Die finde ich wichtig, vielleicht sogar zu wenig.
Aber sie müssen modern und interessant präsentiert und an der aktuellen Wirklichkeit orientiert sein

Grüße, Andreas



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Naja es ist nicht leichter aber auch nicht schwerer als in BLN...Das einzige was als Unterscheidung da is (zur Bewertung)  ist der Zwang (BLN) zum Vorbereitungskurs. Dieser ist in BRB keine Pflicht. Spart Geld und Zeit. Ist aber sicher auch kein Freibrief. Wer nicht selbst nen bisschen lernt ist auch in BRB am Arxxx....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe


----------



## E.u.S-MatrixFan

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

huhu,

http://www.mil.brandenburg.de/sixcms/media.php/4055/Prüfungsfragen.pdf

bei dem link hier zum ausdrucken und lernen, ist da immer antwort A die richtig?! 

und diese wird dann in der prüfung nur gegen B & C getauscht?!


----------



## Martin_wobbler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo, 

wo kann ich den einsehen wann und wo in Brandenburg die nächsten Prüfungen anstehen?


----------



## roadog

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Kannst ja mal hier reinschauen, ist zwar nicht unbedingt um die Ecke aber die haben öfter mal einen Termin.


----------



## Martin_wobbler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Danke schön. das würde sogar schon gut passen )


----------



## BeRabbit686

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

habe am 13.7 in Eberswalde meine Prüfung und bin zur zeit im Besitz einer DAV Angelkarte (Mitglied im Verein) die nur für Friedfisch gilt (in Brandenburg is das ja zum Glück möglich).
jetzt meine Frage, wenn ich die Prüfung bestanden habe muss ich dann bloß noch den Fischereischein beantragen und kann drauflos angeln oder muss ich im Verein mehr Geld hinlegen für eine Jahreskarte für Fried- und Raubfisch? |kopfkrat


----------



## BeRabbit686

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Martin_wobbler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo kann ich den einsehen wann und wo in Brandenburg die nächsten Prüfungen anstehen?



falls du noch angenommen wirst zur Prüfung, hier die Adresse

 Eberswalde Angelcenter
 Dr.-Zinn-Weg 1 A
 16225 Eberswalde 

*Telefonnummer:*

  03334279982 

*Kontaktdaten:*

  Vorname:Eberswalde Nachname:Angelcenter Straße:Dr.-Zinn-Weg 1 A Postleitzahl:16225 Stadt:Eberswalde Ortsteil:
 Region:Landkreis Barnim Bundesland:Brandenburg Land:Deutschland


----------



## Aldaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Deine Dav marke kannst du behalten. Du musst nur deinen fischereischein abholen. 

Und wenn du in berlin angeln willst musst du zum laden wo du die dav marke gekauft hast, dann bekommst du noch eine kostenlose dav marke für berlin.


----------



## BeRabbit686

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Aldaron schrieb:


> Deine Dav marke kannst du behalten. Du musst nur deinen fischereischein abholen.
> 
> Und wenn du in berlin angeln willst musst du zum laden wo du die dav marke gekauft hast, dann bekommst du noch eine kostenlose dav marke für berlin.



cool danke für die schnelle antwort, also brauchst bloß den Fischereischein dabei haben und schon kannst auf Raubfisch gehn. das gefällt mir:m


----------



## Aldaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ja und die dav marke


----------



## m.davis

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

hey leute,wollte mal nachfragen ob ich auch als berliner in brandenburg meine prüfung machen kann???
und ob es schwierigkeiten bei der übertragung auf meinen wohnsitz (fischereischein berlin) geben wird?
muss ich den überhaupt umschreiben???
habt ihr tipps für mich...bzw gibt es für und wieder die prüfung doch eher in berlin zu machen???
grüsse 
m.davis:vik:


----------



## 13thStreet

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo leute

Ich habe eine ganz kurze frage an euch.

Ich möchte im april den fischereischein machen in brandenburg.

Dafür hab ich fleißig auf der hp geübt und bin soweit das ich ca 50 tests gemacht habe und insgesamt 1-2 mal durchgefallen wäre. ( das war am anfang)

Meint ihr ich bin schon soweit?

Mir kommt grad bissl die Prüfungsangst..

Danke euch


----------



## IngoSch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ich wohne in RLP und möchte gerne den Angelschein in BB machen, weil dort alles ein wenig "lockerer" ist mit der Prüfung und so... geht das, kann ich das machen?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



IngoSch schrieb:


> Ich wohne in RLP und möchte gerne den Angelschein in BB machen, weil dort alles ein wenig "lockerer" ist mit der Prüfung und so... geht das, kann ich das machen?


 
Das geht natürlich, aber ob du mit dem Zeugnis aus BB an deinem Wohnsitz in RLP einen Fischereischein bekommst, ist unwahrscheinlich. 

Anscheinend werden nicht mal mehr saarländische Zeugnisse/Kurse akzeptiert, wenn der Wohnsitz zu der Zeit nicht das Saarland war. Da die BB-Prüfung zudem nicht vergleichbar ist - sie sieht imho keinen Vorbereitungskurs vor - sieht es wohl schlecht aus, wenn man sich nicht der kleinen Hürde in RLP stellen möchte 

http://www.lfv-pfalz.de/index.php/component/content/article.html?id=92


----------



## IngoSch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Danke! Ahja, war doch klar... in Deutschland muss halt alles kompliziert sein, und dann hat noch jedes Bundesland andere Regeln. Was soll denn das? So ein Schwachsinn! #q


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

STOP mal. Klar wird die bei Dir anerkannt. Die BRB-Prüfung wird nur nicht in BAYERN und SACHSEN-ANHALT anerkannt.

Schau Dir das bitte an. http://anglerpruefung-brandenburg.de/

Und ruf dann mal bitte den Wolfram an. Mobil und Festnetznummer findest Du weiter unten auf der Seite.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## IngoSch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Das klingt sehr gut  vielen Dank für den Link. Dann muss ich ja nur zur Prüfung nach Brandenburg fahren, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, die Teilnahme am Kurs ist nicht Pflicht.


----------



## ToxicToolz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Das hast Du richtig verstanden. Die ist meistens auf nem Sonntag, die erste um 9 Uhr und die zweite Runde um 13 Uhr.

Hier kannste Online büffeln. http://www.luis.brandenburg.de/l/fischerei/pruefung/L7100024/


Gruß Toxe


----------



## IngoSch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Nur 60 Fragen in Brandenburg? Ist ja noch besser  hier in RLP sind das sehr viel mehr Fragen in der Prüfung.


----------



## IngoSch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Klappt wohl doch nicht... laut Behörde hier in Rheinland Pfalz wird der Angelschein so nicht ausgestellt, wenn die Prüfung in Brandenburg gemacht wird. Verstehe das hin und her echt nicht, wir sind doch ein Deutschland. Aber nee, jedes Bundesland muss dann noch eine andere Vorschrift für den Angelschein haben. Was soll das eigentlich?


----------



## carp gear

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Das ist Bürokratie pur! Des Wegen braucht auch keiner von den Obrigen kommen und sagen, dass wir einen großen Dachverband brauchen! Jedes Bundesland kocht eh sein Süppchen! Der EU-Führerschein gilt ja auch in der ganzen EU, egal ob ich ihn billig in Polen gemacht habe oder teuer in Deutschland! Nur wir angler müssen uns ja wieder selbst ein Auge aushaken! Das ist wirklich schade, denn Angeln ist auf der ganzen Welt einfach Angeln!


----------



## IngoSch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Sehe ich auch so. Danke für deine Antwort! 

Es sollten meiner Meinung nach eine klare Regelung her - es kann doch nicht sein, dass jedes Bundesland seine eigenen Regeln für die Fischerprüfung und den Angelschein macht. In Brandenburg ist sogar das Angeln auf Friedfisch ohne Angelschein erlaubt. Sonst wird immer von EIN DEUTSCHLAND gesprochen, aber bei sowas ist Deutschland dann wieder in Bundesländer aufgeteilt.


----------



## Thomas1970

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo,
ich wohne in Braunschweig und habe keine Lust/Zeit wochenlang meinen Samstag im Vorbereitungskurs abzusitzen.
Kann es auch mit der Prüfung in Brandenburg ohne Vorbereitungskurs klappen,
wenn man den Wohnsitz in Niedersachsen hat?

Petri Heil


----------



## seba

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Also ein bekannter von mir hat seine Prüfung in Brandenburg abgelegt, dann hat er mit dem Zeugnisse sein Angel schein in NRW abgeholt. Weiss nicht wie das in anderen Bundesländern ist

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn er zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung in NRW gewohnt hat.

Aber auch ein Bürgeramt kann mal irren.


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Mit Sicherheit doch. Ein sehr guter Freund von mir ist berechtigt diese Prüfung abzunehmen. Er darf aber keinen Fischereischein ausstellen, sondern nur ein Prüfungszeugnis aus dem hervor geht das derjenige die Prüfung abgelegt hat und auch bestanden hat. Bei ihm kommen aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet Prüflinge, mit Ausnahme von Bayern und Baden. Er rät jedem sich vorher mit seiner Unteren Fischereibehörde in Verbindung zu setzen und nachzufragen ob die da mitspielen. Am besten man lässt sich eine Story einfallen, alla: Ich bin dort für einige Wochen auf Montage und hätte dort die Möglichkeit, oder so was ähnliches. Mit dem Zeugnis dann zur  zuständigen Behörde und sich die Papiere ausstellen lassen. 
 Im Netz ist das wohl unter Angelbedarf Plaue zu finden oder auch bei  FISHING PRO Plaue.:m


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ich bezweifel nicht, dass man in BB eine Prüfung ablegen und ein Zeugnis bekommen kann. Auch ist mir bekannt, dass dieses Zeugnis z.B. für Berliner zum Fischereischein führt.

Jedoch wird dieses Zeugnis in NRW nur anerkannt, wenn zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung NRW *nicht *der Wohnsitz war. 
Also würde ich mir nichts erzählen lassen, was am Ende zu nichts führt - außer zu Spesen.

Das kann man auch im Landesfischereigesetz nachlesen.

§ 31, Abs. 4. LFischG, NRW: "In anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland nach den dort geltenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften abgelegte Fischerprüfungen werden anerkannt, soweit der Prüfungsbewerber zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung seinen ständigen Wohnsitz *nicht *im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes hatte."

Man benötigt hier sogar eine amtliche Bescheinigung, wenn man die Prüfung in einer anderen Gemeinde oder einem anderen Landkreis innerhalb von NRW ablegen möchte.

Die Geschichte mit der Montage würde hier höchstens ein müdes Lächeln produzieren, was sonst? 

_"Klar, ich schreibe ihnen sofort eine 'Bescheinigung'. Die gibt es zwar nicht, aber ich habe mir ja ihr Gesicht gemerkt. Aber Moment mal, wenn das Zeugnis aus BB nicht gilt, kann ich ihnen doch auch ohne Zeugnis direkt den Fischereischein ausstellen."_

Im Ernst, warum sollte ein städtischer Angestellter für so einen Schwachsinn eine Abmahnung riskieren?


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben das man sich vorher mit seinem Amt in Verbindung setzten soll. Auch in NRW scheint es viele zuständige Behördenmitarbeiter zu geben , die da mitspielen. Warum auch nicht oder vielleicht auch aus Unkenntnis der Gesetzeslage. Aber wenn ich sehe das bei der letzten Prüfung, bei der ich auch als Aufsichtsperson, nicht als Prüfer, anwesend war, bestimmt vier oder fünf aus NRW dabei waren. Und laut deren Auskunft, spielte bei denen die Behörde mit. Warum die da mitspielen kann einem doch Egal sein. Wenn sich das Amt aus dem Ort XY wegen meiner nicht so auskennt, weil sie vielleicht alle fünf Monate mal einen Antrag auf dem Tisch haben, dann kann das schon bei einem Amt in , sagen wir mal Köln, schon anders sein, weil die vielleicht ständig damit zu tun haben. Jedenfalls geht das bei vielen Ämtern und Behörden.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben das man sich vorher mit seinem Amt in Verbindung setzten soll....



Wozu, außer für die Info, die ich hier gerade gebe? Das Amt kann nichts deixeln, weil das Gesetz keinen Spielraum dazu lässt, ganz abgesehen von den Daten im Melderegister. Daher ist es auch müßig, weiter darüber zu diskutieren. Alles andere wäre Kungelei. Schön für die, bei denen das so klappt. Die Gültigkeit eines Fischereischeins, der so "erworben" wird, darf allerdings angezweifelt werden.


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Na und . Der Aufseher sieht nur das derjenige der Kontrolliert wird, einen gültigen FS vorweisen kann und damit hat es sich. Und in den Behörden wird es nicht anders laufen. Die sehen nur den Schein, kassieren die Kohle und werden verlängern. da wird sich keiner die mühe machen und mal nachforschen. Fakt ist, das wir wahrscheinlich beide nicht so ganz falsch liegen. Ich weiß das es auch geht und du weißt, das es wohl eigentlich nicht sein darf. Umsonst kommen hier doch nicht jedes mal Leute aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet her um ihre Prüfungen ab zu legen, in der Gewissheit, das sie danach sich den schein zu hause abholen können. Und so blauäugig werden ja wohl die wenigsten sein und einfach mal drauf los fahren und das Geld verpulvern. 
 Gott sei Dank lebe ich hier und hier ist es nun mal so das es am einfachsten ist.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na und . Der Aufseher sieht nur ...



Wie gesagt, müßig.

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische!


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ja wünsch ich dir auch. Heute um 21.00 Uhr bei mir auf dem See.


----------



## havelpicker

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo, passend zu Thema habe ich eine Frage. Mein Hauptwohnsitz ist in Sachsen-Anhalt. Ich verbringe meine Freizeit jedoch hauptsächlich  in Brandenburg und werde wohl auch nie meine Angel in Sachsen-Anhalt auswerfen.
Kann ich in Brandenburg meine Fischereischeinprüfung machen und auch dort den Schein ausstellen lassen?
lg


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Die Fischereischeinprüfung kannst Du in BB machen, den Schein stellt aber Deine untere Fischereibehörde ( wohnortgebunden) aus.
Wenn Du nur auf Friedfische angeln möchtest brauchst Du in BB gar keinen Fischereischein, Du kaufst Dir den sogenannten Friedfischschein und die dazugehörige Gewässerkarte und gut ist.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



havelpicker schrieb:


> Hallo, passend zu Thema habe ich eine Frage. Mein Hauptwohnsitz ist in Sachsen-Anhalt. Ich verbringe meine Freizeit jedoch hauptsächlich  in Brandenburg und werde wohl auch nie meine Angel in Sachsen-Anhalt auswerfen.
> Kann ich in Brandenburg meine Fischereischeinprüfung machen und auch dort den Schein ausstellen lassen?
> lg



Ja. #6 

http://maerkischer-anglerhof.de/pages/anglerschule/erwerb-des-fischereischeines.php

Zitat: Übrigens kann jeder Bürger, der seinen Wohnsitz im Geltungsbereich des Grundgesetzes Deutschlands hat, einen Brandenburger Fischereischein erwerben. Dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass den meisten Landesgesetzen entsprechend, ein in Brandenburg erworbener Fischereischein nicht in dem Bundesland gilt, in dem er seinen Hauptwohnsitz hat.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## havelpicker

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Das liest sich gut. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## PeBo75

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hab kürzlich als Nicht-Brandenburger die brandenburgische Prüfung abgelegt und in Lübben bei der UFB des Landkreis Dahme-Spreewald den Schein auf dem Postweg beantragt und bekommen. Er gilt bundesweit außer im Land des eigenen Wohnsitzes. Für den Antrag gibt es ein zusätzliches Infoblatt auf dem man über diese Einschränkung belehrt wird und das bestätigen muss.

Gruß,
Peter

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



PeBo75 schrieb:


> Hab kürzlich als Nicht-Brandenburger die brandenburgische Prüfung abgelegt und in Lübben bei der UFB des Landkreis Dahme-Spreewald den Schein auf dem Postweg beantragt und bekommen. Er gilt bundesweit außer im Land des eigenen Wohnsitzes. Für den Antrag gibt es ein zusätzliches Infoblatt auf dem man über diese Einschränkung belehrt wird und das bestätigen muss.
> 
> Gibt es da einen rechtlichen Querverweis, so ganz erschließt sich mir nicht die Einschränkung der Ungültigkeit im eigenen BL?
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PeBo75

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Das liegt an der gegenseitigen Anerkennung der Scheine aus anderen Ländern und wie diese Anerkennung in jedem einzelnen Bundesland gestaltet ist. Die meisten Gesetze der Länder enthalten einen Passus, welcher fremde Scheine nicht anerkennt wenn der Inhaber seinen Wohnsitz in diesem Land hat. Man kann also mit dem brandenburger Recht nicht die Gültigkeit in einem anderen Land ableiten sondern muss im eigenen Bundesland nachlesen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darket

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Mit Verweis kann ich nicht dienen, weiß aber von einem Freund aus Sachsen-Anhalt, der mittlerweile in Berlin wohnt, dass er hier dann nen neuen Schein beantragen musste, weil Wohnsitz Berlin und er dann hier nicht gedurft hätte. Eine etwas seltsame Regelung, ist mir aber auch von anderen Zugezogenen (wovon es in Berlin ja Gerüchte hteweise ein paar gibt) so bestätigt worden.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo, 

ich verstehe die Gründe für derartige Tricksereien nicht. Mitterweile unterscheiden sich die Prüfungen in den einzenen Bundesländern nicht mehr besonders. Macht doch eure Prüfung ganz einfach in dem Bundesland, in dem ihr wohnt, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme um eine etwaige Anerkennung/Nichtanerkennung des Fischereischeins, wenn man mal in einem anderen Bundesland angelt. Warum immer alles kompliziert machen, wenn es eigentlich ganz einfach ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Darket schrieb:


> Mit Verweis kann ich nicht dienen, weiß aber von einem Freund aus Sachsen-Anhalt, der mittlerweile in Berlin wohnt, dass er hier dann nen neuen Schein beantragen musste, weil Wohnsitz Berlin und er dann hier nicht gedurft hätte. Eine etwas seltsame Regelung, ist mir aber auch von anderen Zugezogenen (wovon es in Berlin ja Gerüchte hteweise ein paar gibt) so bestätigt worden.



Kann ich auch nur so bestätigen!!
Wie gesagt, dass man in Brandenburg die Fischereischeinprüfung auch als Auswärtiger machen kann, ist klar und gut so. 
Aber den amtlichen Fischereischein kann doch nur für die Wohnort zuständige Fischereibehörde ausstellen !?
Hier fehlt mir die klare rechtliche Darlegung, denn im Zweifelsfall zählt nur diese !
@Lajos1   wenn in anderen BL mehr Veranstaltungen dieser Art durchgeführt werden würden, würde es wahrscheinlich diesen Tourismus nicht geben, ich glaube nicht, dass es an der unterschiedlichen Qualität liegt, und wenn ich an die Vorbereitungskurse in Berlin denke, da würde mir auch der Spass dran vergehen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PeBo75

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Beispiel Rheinland-Pfalz



> Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer
> 
> § 2
> (1) Der Inhaber eines in einem anderen Land der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellten Fischereischeines darf die Fischerei im Sinne des § 33 Abs. 1 LFischG ausüben, wenn er im Zeitpunkt der Ausstellung oder der letzten Verlängerung seine Hauptwohnung nicht in Rheinland-Pfalz gehabt hat. Verlegt der Inhaber eines solchen Fischereischeines seine Hauptwohnung nach Rheinland-Pfalz, so darf er die Fischerei im Sinne des § 33 Abs. 1 LFischG bis zum Ablauf der Gültigkeit seines Fischereischeines, längstens jedoch fünf Jahre ausüben.



Lajos, ich verstehe deinen Einwand. Jedoch ist es mir ein Jahr lang nicht gelungen, den in RLP vorgeschriebenen Kurs zu besuchen oder einen der insgesamt nur 2 landesweit einheitlichen Termine zur Prüfung wahrzunehmen. Für “normale Menschen“ mit 9 to 5 Job mag das einfach sein. Ich arbeite jedoch überwiegend im Ausland und kann nicht mal eben 4 oder 5 Wochenenden in einem Clubheim sitzen. Ich hatte meiner zuständigen Behörde die Situation geschildert und angeboten, den Heintges-Kurs (verwendet auch der LV RLP) im Selbststudium zu machen und die Zeiten zu dokumentieren. Mein Arbeitgeber hat die Abwesenheit bestätigt aber man liess sich auf nichts ein. 

Wegen der Tätigkeit im Ausland bin ich sogar verpflichtet, meinen Wohnsitz abzumelden (ich war gerade 11 Monate durchgehend abwesend und gehe im Oktober wieder nach Afrika) also war es nur logisch, nach der passenden Alternative zu suchen. Für mich war das Brandenburg. Das hat einiges an Geld und Zeit gekostet (Fahrt, Hotel), gespart habe ich sicher keinen Cent. Aber ich konnte es nur so überhaupt schaffen.

Gruß,
Peter

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Aber den amtlichen Fischereischein kann doch nur für die Wohnort zuständige Fischereibehörde ausstellen !?



Du bekommst den Brandenburger Fischereischein!

Wie soll denn zb. ein Amt aus Sachsen-Anhalt den ausstellen?
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Mit Vorlage der Prüfungsbescheinigung z.B., scheint ja in den meisten Fällen auch unproblemtisch zu sein.
Wie sieht denn ein Fischereischein für "nur für Brandenburg" denn aus?
Ist da die Einschränkung eingetragen, denn nur die Belehrung, die wahrscheinlich unterschrieben werden muss und an den Adressaten zurückgeht, reicht ja nicht aus, ist ja nicht nachvollziehbar! Bin ja bei Dir, Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht und das ist zumindest für Brandenburg gut so.
Mir fehlt nach wie vor der Rechtstatus und nur der gilt, gib mir einfach eine schlüssige Quelle und alles ist gut.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PeBo75

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ich glaube du hast das falsch verstanden. Man bekommt keinen Fischereischein “nur für Brandenburg“. Der Schein ist wie der eines jeden Brandenburger Bürgers und hat keine Einschränkungen eingetragen. Die Beschränkung kann sich jedoch aus dem Landesrecht ergeben in dem man seinen Wohnsitz hat und darüber wird man belehrt.

Im Grunde ist das wie mit den Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten. Du lernst sie für deine Prüfung, musst aber wissen, dass in anderen Ländern oder je Gewässer andere Maße oder Zeiten gelten können und hast dich darüber zu informieren.

Edit: den Text von RLP hatte ich ja schon gepostet. Die Einschränkung ist hier also, dass der Schein gilt sofeen ich zum Zeitpunkt der Ausstellung oder Verlängerung keinen Wohnsitz in RLP hatte. Passt also. Ziehe ich hierher so gilt der Schein noch maximal 5 weitere Jahre. Meine Erklärung an die UFB in Lübben enthielt, dass ich über derartige mögliche Beschränkungen informiert wurde und sie beachten werde. Fertig.

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Ich hab da nix falsch verstanden, Du hast es selbst geschrieben mit diesem Beipackzettel, der auch bestätigt werden muss.
Ich halte diese Art der Ausstellung für sehr fragwürdig, weil auf dem Dokument nicht nachvollziehbar.
Wenn die Prüfung in anderen BL anerkannt wird, macht es doch keinen Unterschied, wo ich den Schein dann letztendlich beantrage, es sei denn, ich möchte zusätzlich , z.B. als Berliner
die Fischereiabgabe drastisch reduzieren, wir bezahlen immerhin 21€ im Jahr in Brandenburg sind es 40€/5 Jahre.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn ein Fischereischein für "nur für Brandenburg" denn aus?



Ist ein gewöhnlicher Fischereischein. Brandenburger können damit auch in anderen Bundesländern Angelberechtigungen erwerben.
Nichtbrandenburger eben nicht, weil es die dortigen Fischereigesetze nicht erlauben. Eben für jene Nichtbrandenburger ist der in Brandenburg erhaltene Fischereischein ,,nur für Brandenburg'' gültig.




> Mir fehlt nach wie vor der Rechtstatus und nur der gilt, gib mir einfach eine schlüssige Quelle und alles ist gut.



http://bravors.brandenburg.de/de/gesetze-212496#19


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wenn die Prüfung in anderen BL anerkannt wird,....



...wird sie doch aber nicht immer. Zumindest wenn zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung in Brandenburg... dein Wohnsitz außerhalb von Brandenburg lag!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## PeBo75

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Da haben wir das Missverständnis. In dem Beipackzettel steht eben NICHT, dass des Schein in anderen Ländern nicht gilt. Es steht drin, dass er eventuell im Land des eigenen Wohnsitz nicht anerkannt wird. Anstelle von “nur in Brandenburg“ muss man beachten “vielleicht nicht in *beliebiges anderes Bundesland*“ und ob es so ist findet man nur mit dem eigenen Landesrecht heraus.

Koalabär, der Schein gilt also sehr wohl auch in anderen Ländern soweit im jeweiligen Landesrecht die Anerkennung nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Am Beispiel RLP nochmal: der Schein gilt wenn man bei Ausstellung keinen Wohnsitz in RLP hatte. Andere Länder können das anders regeln, darüber muss man sich informieren und genau das steht in der Erklärung die ich abgeben musste.

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Danke, für die Aufklärung, da lag jetzt sicher das Mißverständnis.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich verstehe die Gründe für derartige Tricksereien nicht. Mitterweile unterscheiden sich die Prüfungen in den einzenen Bundesländern nicht mehr besonders. Macht doch eure Prüfung ganz einfach in dem Bundesland, in dem ihr wohnt, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme um eine etwaige



Es finden gerade in Brandenburg öfters Fischereiprüfungen statt.
Auch ist kein Vorbereitungslehrgang zwingend notwendig.
Alleine diese zwei Punkte kommen vielen Berufstätigen entgegen.

Zur Prüfung anmelden und Gebühr berappen.
Anreise am Samstag und eine Übernachtung. Meist Sonntag Vormittag dann die Prüfung. Abends seid ihr dann wieder daheim. 
Prüfungszeugnis zuschicken lassen und damit bei der jeweiligen Behörde den Fischereischein bekommen.
Das Leben könnte so einfach sein. ...wenn man denn unbedingt meint, ohne Prüfung geht es nicht. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo Koalabaer,

ist schon klar, das klingt relativ einfach. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, wenn ich in Brandenburg die Fischerprüfung machen würde und dann mit dem zugesandten Prüfungszeugnis hier in Bayern zur Gemeinde/LRA gehe, in der ich meinen Wohnsitz habe, dass ich daraufhin einen Fischereischein ausgestellt bekomme. Noch dazu, da Bayern nur Fischereischeine aus Bundesländern anerkennt, die eine vergleichbare Ausbildung (also mindestens 30 Stunden Lehrgang) durchführen. Dies gilt nicht für Urlauber sondern nur für Personen, die ihren Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlegen.
Hier haben wir seit zwei Jahren die online-Fischerprüfung und die kann man das ganze Jahr machen; Vorausetzung: es kommen genug Teinehmer zusammen. Ist also auch einfacher geworden.

Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Da muss sich aber in Bayern einiges getan haben, ist sicher schon ein paar Jahre her, da war ich mal ne Woche am Fränkischen Seenland und wurde jeden Tag kontrolliert, soweit ja auch i.O., aber jedesmal wurde auch der Prüfungsbeleg gefordert, fing schon an, dass dieser bei Erwerb der Karte schon verlangt wurde. Glücklicherweise hatte ich die Karte dabei, ein Kumpel musste zwei Tage auf die Post warten, seine Frau hat diesen Schein nachgeschickt, obwohl der Fischereischein vorlag.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo Revilo62,

das kommt wahrscheinlich daher, dass es ja z.B. in Thüringen, Brandenburg und noch ein paar Bundesländern so abgespeckte Fischereischeine ohne jegliche Prüfung gibt, die gelten natürlich nicht in Bayern. Kann sein, dass da die Fischereiaufseher besonders darauf achten sollten, vielleicht wurde deshalb der Prüfungsnachweis verlangt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## havelpicker

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Mein Anliegen hat nichts mit Trickserei zu tun. Ich habe versucht in Sachsen-Anhalt die Absolvierung der Prüfung zeitlich zu koordinieren. Mit den wenigen angebotenen Prüfungsterminen und den zusätzlich nötigen Terminen für die geforderten vorbereitenden Lehrgänge würde ich wohl Jahre brauchen. Ich bin Fotograf und damit auch an den Wochenenden oft beruflich unterwegs. Wenn dann nur 2 Termine im Jahr zur Verfügung stehen muss ich an diesen Tagen auch noch frei haben. Das gleiche gilt für die Lehrgänge. 
Da ich den Fischereischein nur in Brandenburg und eventuell in MV brauche ist Brandenburg für mich als Prüfungsort perfekt.


----------



## Revilo62

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Dann brauchst Du ja eigentlich nur noch klären, ob Deine Fischereibehörde die Prüfung anerkennt, dann hast Du einen richtig vollwertigen FS und kannst auch woanders angeln, Fotoobjekte gibt es sicher auch woanders #6
Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo havelpicker,

war nicht persönlich gemeint, nur bei manchen Beiträgen hier im Forum könnte man ja meinen die Fischerprüfung stellt eine fast unüberwindliche Hürde dar. Dem ist nicht so, man muss sich schon ganz schön anstrengen um durchzufallen bzw. überhaupt nichts lernen.
Das mit den Terminen ist schon schlecht. Hatten wir hier auch, sogar nur eine Prüfung im Jahr, mit Nachprüfung für Durchgefallene.
Seit zwei Jahren ist das, dank online-Prüfung anders, das geht das ganze Jahr über, mit sofortigem Ergebnis.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## geomujo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Man muss sich überhaupt nicht anstrengen. Es ist nur ne Abfrage von Wissen - mehr nicht.
Hatte letztes Jahr die Prüfung gemacht. 58/60pkts. Mit minimalstem Lernaufwand da ich noch semestermäßig mit Klausuren zutun gehabt habe beschränkte sich das Lernen auf 20 minuten am Abend 3 mal die Woche 4 Wochen vor Prüfung. Es langt völlig den Fragengenerator im  Internet der Fischereibehörde ein paar mal zu bequemen um das Ding zu schaffen.

In der Regel erkennen die Bundesländer Fischereiprüfungen aus anderen Bundesländern an. Gibt ein paar Ausnahmen wo das nicht klappt. Aber in der Relation Sachsen(Anhalt)-MV-BRB-Berlin-und NRW ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hallo geomujo,

ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass man sich anstrengen muss um DURCHZUFALLEN.
Ich machte auch mal im Internet die Fischerprüfung für Brandenburg, sie ist wirklich nicht sonderlich schwer, ich hatte ohne jegliche Vorbereitung nur 5 Fehler, davon 4 bei den Rechtsfragen, was ja klar ist, da ich von den rechtlichen Vorschriften in Brandenburg nichts weiss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Schleie60

*AW: Fischerprüfung Brandenburg*

Hi hab mal ne andere Frage. 
Was ist eigentlich mit dem DAV ANGELSCHEIN passiert? HÄTTE der noch gegolten i anderen Bundesländern nach der Wende? wohne in NRW. 
Habe vor 25Jahren hier neu gemacht u habs nicht bereut. DAS Angeln ist mein LEBEN.


----------

